# Canadian Makeup Show 2008



## ClaireAvril (Oct 25, 2008)

Anyone going to the show November 8/9, 2008..  @ the Better Living Center at Exhibition Place, Toronto?







 is going to be there!!!

http://www.canadianmakeupshow.com

If you are going.. will you be attending both days?.. wondering if I should.

C


----------



## Simply Elegant (Oct 25, 2008)

I wish I was going.


----------



## Penn (Oct 25, 2008)

aww is this only in toronto?
i wish i was going too


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 25, 2008)

As far as I know.. Maybe there are other shows in other cities...


----------



## honeyjr (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm going on Saturday. I ordered some makeup brushes from one of the exhibitors the other day and they are bringing them in all the way from Japan. 

So excited and will also probably be broke by the end of the day


----------

